# أفعى رابوطية للمهمات الصعبة... اختراع رائع



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (7 أبريل 2009)

حصل هذا الرابوط في كانون اول الماضي على الجائزة الاولى في معرض Capstone Design في سيؤول/ كوريا الجنوبية، متفوقا بذلك على مئات الرابوطات التجريبية والادوات الالكترونية التي طورت لاداء مهمات مختلفة.

الرابوط قادر على تسلق أي مكان مرتفع والقيام بحركات التفافية كالافعى بفضل مفاصله فائقة المرونة و يفحّص العيوب والمشكلات في الاجزاء العليا من الابراج او المنشآت المرتفعة جدا مهمة خطرة، لكن على احد القيام بها سواء كان انسانا ام رابوطا. مهندسون من شركة Virginia Tech صمموا الرابوط HyDRAS-AscentII لتأدية مهمات كهذه.

الرابوط مزود بمجسات وكاميرات وادوات التقاط ومناولة، ومفاصله العديدة تعمل بالكهرباء، وهو مغطى برغوة مطاطية مصممة بحيث تساعده في التثبت على السطوح المعدنية او الاسمنتية.



المصدر: www.muhandes.net


----------



## ashigalhoor (10 أبريل 2009)

وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا


----------



## سمندل السوداني (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمني ان ياتي اليوم الذي يفتخر فيه المهندسون العرب بمثل هذه الانجازات....................مشكور اخي


----------



## osakaa (3 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور وعقابل ما نوصل احنا كمان للمكانة دى ونعمل حاجه كبيرة تفيدنا


----------

